# Train-Rite Launcher Stand



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Can you buy it at Dogs-a-Field? I don't see it listed in the catolog or on the website.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

DL

Yes, you can get it though Dogs Afield. The Train-Rite Launcher Stand is a new idem for them so its not on their web site yet. It will be in their new catalog coming out this month.

Jerry
Train-Rite


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/trrilast.html


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the link. 8)


----------

